# Photo of the Month January



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries for photo of the month!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya, Ganoi and cubalaya


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Diva silkie! Pheobie with her diamond leg band, bling bling!!


----------



## donkeykongbeard (Jan 6, 2013)

Aww aren't they cute


----------



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

Pretty Boy Tiny!


----------



## nakedneckmamma (Aug 6, 2012)

some of my chickens they are hating winter time


----------



## ChicksNHerps (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are two of my chickens, Toulouse the Polish cockerel and Icelynn the blue silkie pullet


----------



## Laine21 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Golden Boy - so Handsome!*










Sorry no cold weather photos, its been too wet here for him to free range outside, we also have a few resident foxes in the garden for winter, so he would not last long before ending up as a quick lunch for them


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Our Cochin Rooster Felix


----------



## sanndd (Jan 12, 2013)

*Darlene sitting on her favorite warm spot.*

Every morning Darlene jumps up on Mavericks back and waits for a treat )


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

She knows where to go for a foot warmer.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a hard time deciding on a photo. LOL


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

That blue pullet is exceptionally nice!


----------



## branham (Jan 12, 2013)

*Americauna Rooster*

My entry for January photo of the month....Such pretty coloring. I love this breed!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

troyer said:


> That blue pullet is exceptionally nice!


Thank you! That is Baby and the story behind her is the white silkie rooster and the showgirl rooster I had pictured raised her together from a day old chick. They did a great job with her because she was the most well adjusted chick I ever had and they still watch over her. I call them the boys, the puff daddies! LOL


----------



## Ironjaw1967 (Jan 12, 2013)

My first Indian Game Rooster "Arnold"


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Oct 15, 2012)

*My January photo*

The pink flamingo really took a hit in the storm. The girls seem to like him though, so I left him out to create an interesting juxtaposition with the holiday wreath!


----------



## twodreamers (Jan 12, 2013)

how do a post a picture?


----------



## twodreamers (Jan 12, 2013)

"Cocktail" and his girls playing in the snow at Two Dreamers Homestead, Canterbury, NH[/FONT]


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Enjoying a peat moss bath!


----------



## wolfprincess (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Ironjaw1967 said:


> My first Indian Game Rooster "Arnold"


Look those legs on him. Wow! Lol


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

sanndd said:


> Every morning Darlene jumps up on Mavericks back and waits for a treat )


Cute! How cool.


----------



## Bigmama (Oct 16, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## Treehouse (Nov 2, 2012)

Austin said:


> We are now accepting entries for photo of the month!











uggs


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Treehouse, what kid of breed are they ? Love the colors.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Treehouse, what kid of breed are they ? Love the colors.


They're absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

*girls and their chickens*

Isabella with Charlie our baby Cochin and with Spike our white silkie, and Katelyn with Spot our other silkie.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

This is Brutus my Maran cockerel he is the alpha male.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Kellence; how heavy is Brutus? I named the rooster in my avatar Brutus and he's a grey broiler, but he looks very similar to your Brutus!


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Not sure but when I pick him up he is a hefty lump, he is Heavier than my cat so a stone or over a stone


----------



## tinkestral (Jan 5, 2013)

This is my cockeral bobby who is very sociable, but he doesn't like the snow much. Can any one tell me from his pic what breed he is as I rescued him from being chicken stew .


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

RIR cross.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Popcorn takes parenting classes.... This isn't the best photo ever but I thought it might make some of you chuckle.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Popcorn takes parenting classes.... This isn't the best photo ever but I thought it might make some of you chuckle.


Worked for me!


----------



## nzpouter (Sep 7, 2012)

pekin flock...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice grouping! Healthy flock. Makes me happy to see this.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> Popcorn takes parenting classes.... This isn't the best photo ever but I thought it might make some of you chuckle.


that is CUTE!


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

*cubalaya cock*

This is a 2 year old black cubalaya cock.
.....and the second picture was his 8 month old son.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice Roos. Gotta love the tails.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

..............


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Breakfast or biology class.... how about both. Great random photo. haha


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

RIP he was my best friend ):


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Sorry for you. I loved my boy too. We were a team. Only he spoke chicken and I did not. :-(. 

RIP Napoleon.


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss ): mines name was grandpa ):


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

BantamHero said:


> Sorry for your loss ): mines name was grandpa ):


Napoleon and Grandpa in Chicken Heaven. aw!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm trying to find another today.


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Grandpa!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry BantamHero. =( He's one very gorgeous boy! Many hugs!!!


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks he was special!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

BantamHero said:


> Thanks he was special!!


Its amazing how much personality is packed into those little bodies of theirs isn't it. They definitely know how to leave claw prints on the heart!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm a mess today, in light of yesterday's events.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I'm a mess today, in light of yesterday's events.


So sorry. I totally feel your pain. I had to have my 13 yr old kitty put down 2 weeks ago. I was a total mess for days. At night I still lay there waiting for him to come lay on me and head butt me till I pet him. So, you have every right to be a mess. As my kids said to me, cry it all out....hugs


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was crying a little last night. Today I'm just frazzled, unfocused, frustrated, antsy and scared. I can feel an anxiety attack wanting to start but I'm consciously keeping it at bay. Think I maybe just need a stiff drink.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its hard EV. I know. I'm still in tears every day w/o my Izzabelle. Doesn't help that there is a beautiful 11x14 of her framed hanging in the living room. Part of me wants to take it down for awhile, part of me can't bear the thought of it. Hubby wants it left. He seems to have moved on fine. I am still having a lot of down times. Having Missy (ya, the dog I did not want who took to me in short order) helps but I have a huge hole w/o Izz. If it hurts this bad losing an best friend like Izzabelle, I can't imagine what Amanda (one of our forum members) is going through after losing her hubby & sister now this week. =(


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really. I still miss my son, and he's only away at school. (Empty nest! :-(. )

She's really gonna need some help over the next 2 years. It takes a while to get right again. You can't just will it. You just have to wait and deal. 

I didn't even know how bad I was a few months ago until I look back now. 

I just started to be able to cry and feel things again. It's been like 4 years. It's great I can feel again but what I'm feeling sucks. Lol

Anywho, I hope she has people to hold her up for a while. She's gonna need them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Me too EV. Last year was rotten for a lot of us. I just hope that as 2013 continues, the year gets better and brighter for all. That includes that little rodent not seeing his shadow on Saturday. I've had enough of winter this year! Hint, hint Mr. Groundhog!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Don't get your hopes up. I think he's blind. Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I didn't know that 7 chicks about Amanda. My thoughts are with her. Bless her heart, she has been through so much.


----------

